# First Steelhead Story.....Thank you Spanky, Shoeman, SFK, and No Threat



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I could go on and brag to everyone how I caught my first steelhead but I am not going to. All I can say is THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU to the people above in particular. 

It all started early friday mourning. We ran into No Threat and I went fishing with him. We pulled plugs all day, threw some spawn and trolled some. Had one smack and that was it. It was real nice to see alot of the river. It was also nice to fish with someone that had only been fishing for steelies for a month that had been real succesful with steel lately! Thanks
Even though we caught absolutely nothing, we still had a great time!

Sunday, we tried this one hole that right away produced a real nice sucker but that was not what we were there. We stayed there alittle bit longer when we got the first hit of the mourning from a steel. I was given the rod but lost it for the lack of knowledge I had. We hit 3 more suckers before we got another steel on from a plug. Of coarse I could not get the rod out of the holder and lost it

Then we tried this one hole that looked promising and since the fish fairy owed me I thought this would be it. We fished that hole for awhile with out luck. I was loosing hope. As we were all talking and having a ball, I look over that the pole is going up and down hard. The heart started rushing and I was telling myself this will be the one. The steelie rolled on top of the water for awhile and was pulling line towards the log jam. We had to pull this steelie around or we were going to loose her. Sure enough captn Spanky knew what to do and guided me through it. Withn seconds we had the steelie turned around and coming at the boat. We got him at the boat and he just wasn't ready. SFK told me some tricks and I followed them and that is when the net went under the fish and I was no longer a virgin to steelhead fishing. I let out a whoop and the heart was really rushing! What a day. Thanks Spanky

The next hit did not come til we were just about packed. Spanky was putting all the rods away when a fish rolled on top of the water. I was just joking and said out loud that steelie is probably saying watch me go mutilate that spawn sack. Withen seconds that rod was bouncing. Set the hook and handed it to SFK. We lost it do to slack in line.

I want to thank SFK for letting me have a chance at all those steelhead that he could of reeled in and not let me have a chance because I was over due. Thanks

Sunday, I fished with shoeman. We drifted spawn at an area that he got his steelhead. Had a smack but missed it! Then that same rod went down and shoeman set the hook and gave it to me. I realed it in a did as was directed. Before you relised I had another steelhead under my belt! We had a few more hit but missed them. Once again I thought that was going to be it when the rod started singing. Shoeman grabbed the rod and started cranking. I wanted nothing to do with it because I did not want to loose that fish so he realed it in. What a fight. Finally we got it in, let the fish be pulled in and then let the fish drift right in to the net and shoeman had his fish. We had a few more hits that killed his plugs but that was it. We had a great time. Thanks Shoeman


----------



## No Threat (Nov 28, 2001)

Congratulations Dan, I really enjoyed fishing with you on saturday
even though we couldn't get any fish to go. I am very glad I had a chance to meet you, Shoe , SFK, Spanky, Gunrod, Riverat, Splitshot, T-Bone and Mechanical Head(Hope I didn't miss anybody). Can't wait for the next outing and hopefully I can stay a little longer. Again, nice to meet you all.
Jeff  




P.S. Where is my Stelmon T-Shirt?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

No Threat, too bad you had to leave. We were too far apart but I was going to tell you to grab the anchor chain from my boat since I was fishing with Mechanical Head. I hope that is not why you had to go.

Stelmon, that is fantastic. You fished hard and deserved those fish.

I want a shirt that reads: "I was there when Stelmon lost his Virginity" with a big pic of you and your fish. 

There has to be photos....let's see them. The fish will probably look small compared to the smile on your face. Congrats.....


----------



## hasenpfeffer (Oct 6, 2001)

Great story stelmon! I'm so glad you got some fish! See, the fish are always there. You just have to believe


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Splitshot, it was a pleasure to meet you. At times you tend to have a target on your chest when it comes to the jokes but you accept it well. I do want to apologize for sometimes joking with you when after all I did just meet you. You are a good natured person who helped to make this trip fun whether there were fish to be caught or not. I hope to meet you and everyone else at another outing soon. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Hey Splitshot, Easy on the hot chocolate next time, I think it made you silly at the campfire!


----------

